# Dave's Hobby Shop closed after 44 years!



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Dave's Hobby and Craft on Atlantic Ave in Freeport has closed does anyboby know the circumstances of the closing?


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Dave was always cool with us, his health was the reason. As his business card states "Ah The Magnificent Clutter" and that is how his store was.
I bought many kits from Dave. The last great hobby shop for model kits on the island.

Pete


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

I first heard about Daves around 1976 or so and what a shop!
Found many old kits here,and he bought old collections before ebay hestill briought in the rare ones,bought the Allyn Skyraider from him about 10 years back and was oh so happy .
Hope his health doesn't prevent a happy retirement,as he earned it,use to see him walking around Woodcleft Nautical" mile sometimes as he lived somewhere in that area.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

What happened to the kits he had in stock?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Sad..I used to go to daves since 1981*..*when I was in NY..oh well...I still have some kits I bought from him..with his magic marker price scribble...*

*Its the end of an age*..

*Z
*


----------



## robbe1973 (Dec 20, 2011)

*daves hobby freeport*

the land of oh and oz in farmingdale brought his entire stock but they wont let you look at it i have a feeling it is all going on ebay with in the next year they said they filled a 28, truck 2x with the stock from his store and they brought the stock dirt cheep


----------



## Gblock (2 mo ago)

Just seeing this thread many years after it was posted. I am visiting New York where I grew up and was sad to learn this closed. I have so many good memories from Dave’s Hobby shop from when I was a kid growing up in the 70s and 80s. My fondest memories are when I got Capsella and then on another occasion when I got the game Circulation. I used to be so excited visiting Dave’s and this thread warmed my 50 yr old heart!


----------

